# Spokane, WA to Las Vegas, NV



## paintinc56 (Nov 18, 2004)

:question:  Hello!

I am planning my first RV trip at the end of November; traveling from Spokane, Washington to Las Vegas, Nevada.  I have never made this trip before, so I am hoping that some of you might be able to suggest the EASIEST route.  By "Easiest" I mean the quickest route with the least mountain passes and best maintained roads (prefer freeways and highways).

Your suggestions would be very, very much appreciated!  Please feel free to email me directly at:  paintinc56@comcast.net

Sincerely,

Bob M.
paintinc56@comcast.net


----------



## Poppa (Nov 18, 2004)

Spokane, WA to Las Vegas, NV

Bob,

 :laugh: Morning, In the past I have used www.randmcnally.com to plan most of my trips a great deal of success. It is my understanding that Good Sam has some good data available. Hope my comments help


----------

